# EGR Valve



## cremeegg (15 Mar 2017)

The EGR valve in my diesel car has failed. I am told it will cost in the region of €1,000 to replace. 

In older models these valves could be cleaned, in this model that is not possible.

I am told that this is a common complaint with newer diesel motors, these valves reduce NOX emissions. To what extent if any there is a connection with the VW emissions scandal I don't know.

I purchased the car, a VW, from a VW main dealer in 2015. It is a 2012 reg. I was given an extended warranty at the time bringing me up to Sept 2016. I have had the car serviced by the same VW dealer since. 

My question is do I have any right under consumer law for a free repair. It failed in normal use after less than 5 years. Does that mean that the valve wasn't fit for purpose?

Any insights welcome.


----------



## mathepac (15 Mar 2017)

I have bypassed the EGR valve on my Skoda 1.9 diesel. My car has passed a multiplicity of NCTs without it. They can fail for a variety of reasons and some can last for a decade+

Is it a consumable like an air filter or a tyre? I don't know and have been verbally beaten up too often by know-it-alls to suggest you try your dealer for a consumer right you may not have.

Google "EGR valve bypass"  and your VW engine code for a device that won't cost €1,000 to install and can't ever fail. I DIY'd mine.


----------



## Nordkapp (15 Mar 2017)

Don't think you have any rights under consumer law or everyone would get their EGR done FOC, however if you bought a VW from a VW dealer they may offer goodwill and charge only labour. We did not stick around to find out and traded in our 2011 VW Golf 1.6D when this occurred and got a petrol. Have not looked back, error cleared temporarily to facilitate trade in (thankfully). 
I do know VW as part of the Dieselgate scandal would have had to replace the part but that would have been a few months off. Worth checking if it is a VW whether this item was changed as part of that "fix".


----------



## cremeegg (15 Mar 2017)

Thanks Mathepac. I will certainly look into the bypass option.


----------



## Kenbo (15 Mar 2017)

Just got a replacement EGR fitted for 06 Citroen Picasso 1.6 diesel for €340..refused to give me back the old valve.Wanted to bypass but I was dissuaded due to legal position.The whole diesel thing is a scam,next car will be a petrol 1 litre.Diesel engines are for trucks.


----------



## demoivre (16 Mar 2017)

If you have to replace the EGR you might be able to source the part cheaper from the likes of :

http://www.findapart.ie/

http://www.breakeryard.com/

http://www.micksgarage.com/


----------



## Jazz01 (16 Mar 2017)

http://www.eurocarparts.com - might also be worth a look at - I've purchased some parts from them over the years, without issue.


----------



## Palerider (16 Mar 2017)

Diesels are fine once you know what is expected, a good high revving run with engine up to temperature ensures EGR / Cat / DPF all run fine and stay cleaned out, the trick is to run the car once warmed up at a steady 100 - 110 kms for a long stretch, say 20 miles of motorway, the computer assesses many things one of which is continuity of engine performance, once running consistently not stop starting the car will initiate a regeneration of the DPF and burn off the accumulated dust and ash out through the exhaust, everything will clear out including the DPF / Cat just dandy.

I am a low mileage diesel driver since 2007 who thus far is problem free, too many diesel cars were bought by people who should have stayed with petrol, my wife has a 2017 petrol, also a low mileage driver.


----------



## cremeegg (16 Mar 2017)

Thanks again for all the excellent advice. I brought the car into the VW main dealer and they agreed to replace the EGR and charge for the labour only, i.e. supply the part free of charge.

Is there an industry standard table of set labour hours for a job like this that can be seen by the public ?


----------



## mathepac (16 Mar 2017)

Nordkapp said:


> error cleared temporarily to facilitate trade in (thankfully).


Mine throws a check engine light from time to time "parameter value exceeded" or some such stuff. I have a little hand-held  engine interrogation system and it clears it in seconds. Once cleared the car passes the NCTS emissions testing, but if left on they may refuse to test the car.

Glad you got it sorted to your satisfaction @cremegg. The garages have warranty claim labour tables for warranty claims where they re-invoice the manufacturer for work where the manufacturer supplies parts. Do you know anyone in a main-dealers or a VW-trained tech who might know the "official" rates?  I don'tknow the rates because when I can't DIY a job I get mates-rates from friends in the trade.


----------



## Nordkapp (16 Mar 2017)

cremeegg said:


> Thanks again for all the excellent advice. I brought the car into the VW main dealer and they agreed to replace the EGR and charge for the labour only, i.e. supply the part free of charge.
> 
> Is there an industry standard table of set labour hours for a job like this that can be seen by the public ?



Hi cremeegg, glad you are getting sorted. The part can take 1/2 a day so 4 hours x €60 to €75 per hour would be what I would expect. Better to accept it as the part is expensive. Ensure you get a dated receipt for the work and qualify the warranty on the replaced item.


----------



## vandriver (17 Mar 2017)

What main dealer only charges those low labour rates?
I'd be expecting €100 an hour at least.


----------

